
Why isn't there any free sublime text (non electron) alternative? - xstartup
Yea, completely free one!
======
tuananh
\- google xi-editor: [https://github.com/google/xi-
editor](https://github.com/google/xi-editor)

\- textmate:
[https://github.com/textmate/textmate](https://github.com/textmate/textmate)

\- lime text:
[https://github.com/limetext/backend](https://github.com/limetext/backend)

------
dragonwriter
There are a number of free extensible programmer's editors that provide
alternatives to Sublime Text that are not Electron based. (Emacs, Vim, Light
Table, and others.)

What, in particular, are you missing?

~~~
croo
Others including: Kate, Gedit, Geany, Nodepad++

------
brianjking
What about Visual Studio Code?
[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

I haven't used it in a while, however, it was good when I did use it and seems
to be improving all the time with a healthy set of extensions
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/VSCode](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/VSCode)
similar to Sublime Text's Package manager.

~~~
purple-dragon
Please correct me if I am wrong, but isn't VS Code Electron-based?

~~~
brianjking
Oops, I guess it is. From what I recall it wasn't nearly as much of a resource
hog as Atom was though.

~~~
purple-dragon
That's been my experience as well.

------
theknarf
Notepad++ has existed for 14 years.

Just searching text editors gives tons of alternatives. I'm certain I could
find at least a 100 free / open-source ones, not to mention IDEs like Eclipse.

~~~
guilhas
Win7 64, alot of bug lately. Crashing, slower start. Maybe because of plugins,
but still. I use it, but have notepad3 as default.

